# Best All-Mountain Freeestyle Bindings



## MThompson (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello everybody. I am going to buy new bindings, a new board, and new boots this year. I have chosen my board as the Never Summer Proto HDX and my boots as the Ride Hi Phys, but I am having trouble picking bindings. I am looking for more all-mountain freestyle bindings because I ride a little park on top of all-mountain. Any suggestions?


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Vita's or Cartel's from Burton

Now IPO's would be a good choice in my opinion as well...

Honestly, with a board that is so middle of the road, you have a lot of options with your bindings. Do you want a super surfy park ride or do you want a tight, responsive cruise ride? Can't really go wrong either way


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Holy cow, is this your 5th thread on more or less the same topic?!


----------



## MThompson (Sep 6, 2013)

Possibly


----------



## MThompson (Sep 6, 2013)

backstop13 said:


> Vita's or Cartel's from Burton
> 
> Now IPO's would be a good choice in my opinion as well...
> 
> Honestly, with a board that is so middle of the road, you have a lot of options with your bindings. Do you want a super surfy park ride or do you want a tight, responsive cruise ride? Can't really go wrong either way


Thank you very much.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The Rome 390 Boss is a good all mountain freestyle binding. They match up very nicely with the Proto HDX. I know I really loved the combo last season.


----------



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

I love my Ride Capo bindings. but when I get another board (maybe a custom flying V) I'm going with the Ride El Hefe


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

jesus christ man I even railed u for it in the last thread so u go and make another one?

you deserve a 2 week ban just for being a retard who is too stupid not to spam.

wtf.


----------



## jellyjam (Jan 14, 2012)

Why the hefes? I have the capos as well. Great setup. Is there really that much difference???


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

jellyjam said:


> Why the hefes? I have the capos as well. Great setup. Is there really that much difference???


Hefes on anything but a stiff freeride is nonsense.


----------



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

Depends on of you like a stiff binding. me personally I like a stiff binding. The El Hefe are a bit stiffer than the Capos but you also get the other wedgies in that package 4.0 and 5.0. The 4.0 gives you a bit more angle than the 2.5s on the Rodeo and Capo. I noticed a difference when I test rode a Highlife UL with the El Hefe and 4.0 wedgies. But again its personal preference


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Hylofarm said:


> Depends on of you like a stiff binding. me personally I like a stiff binding. The El Hefe are a bit stiffer than the Capos but you also get the other wedgies in that package 4.0 and 5.0. The 4.0 gives you a bit more angle than the 2.5s on the Rodeo and Capo. I noticed a difference when I test rode a Highlife UL with the El Hefe and 4.0 wedgies. But again its personal preference


Hefes on the Highlife UL is fine - that is a very stiff board (too stiff actually). For anything softer it will make for a really twitchy set-up.


----------



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

So would the custom flying V from Burton be to soft in your option? I have Rodeos on a Saloman Ace which are soft bindings. Then got a GNU riders choice with the capos. And I really like that setup. But the Burton was going to be my next board to take the ACE's place in my board line up


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Hylofarm said:


> So would the custom flying V from Burton be to soft in your option? I have Rodeos on a Saloman Ace which are soft bindings. Then got a GNU riders choice with the capos. And I really like that setup. But the Burton was going to be my next board to take the ACE's place in my board line up


Well, ride whatever makes you happy of course, but I would generally not think of Hefes of being great match for a Custom FV. That deck is simiar enough to the RC, but the Hefes are much stiffer than the Capos.


----------



## jellyjam (Jan 14, 2012)

Really?! The capos are a damn stiff (ie:very responsive!!) binding. It would be hard to imagine the same design and material being more so. More in the strap perhaps?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

jellyjam said:


> Really?! The capos are a damn stiff (ie:very responsive!!) binding. It would be hard to imagine the same design and material being more so. More in the strap perhaps?


Not same materials:
Hefe - carbon highback
Capo - plastic


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Hylofarm said:


> So would the custom flying V from Burton be to soft in your option? I have Rodeos on a Saloman Ace which are soft bindings. Then got a GNU riders choice with the capos. And I really like that setup. But the Burton was going to be my next board to take the ACE's place in my board line up


Remember that if you go with a relatively new burton board you'll be on the channel so you need a binding that has a conversion disc unless you choose EST bindings. this might be a factor in what binding you choose now if you see yourself upgrading board next.


----------



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

My Capo bindings came with a disk and hardware for the channel system in their box. Even though I like the El Hefe bindings of I was too go with Burton bindings to go with the Burton board I'd look into the Diode EST.

But I like knowing that some of my binding is aluminum and not all plastic.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*My OP*

Union Contact Pro, Union Atlas, Union Factory (stiffer than what your looking for), NOW Select or IPO,


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

I'm riding a NS Proto HDX with Union Contact Pros this winter.


----------



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

This is the Saloman Ace 162W with Ride Rodeo bindings &
GNU Riders Choice 158W with Ride Capo bindings


----------

